# Anyone made a rifle vise for sighting?



## Robin1976 (May 20, 2009)

Looking around for ideas on making a rifle vise to use for sighting in my rifle. My shooting bench is self-made basic 2×6" so I'd like to keep it going and make my own vise. In my head I see a U carved out of a 4×4 and some foam padding… anyone done something similar?

This is not a vise for display or cleaning.. but one intended to be able to handle the recoil from a 30-06 caliber rifle so I can sight my scope in.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've made a rifle sight in that did'nt envolve shooting at all. Its called bore sighting and works pretty good. You just set up your tri pod or rifle rest and zero it into a spot on a close target. I mean zero your cross hairs in. Then test fire and usually it's dead on.


----------



## Robin1976 (May 20, 2009)

I was bore-sighted at the gunstore and was 20" high at 100yds when actually shot.  I shot 20 rounds and am within 6" at 100yds… but would prefer to lock down the gun and be precise.. that way I know if I am off it is due to my technique vs. scope inaccuracy.

I'll readily admit… I will need to practice my accuracy some, still have a little flinch as I shoot.


----------



## Dartman (Oct 5, 2009)

Robin,

Shooters generally use sandbags to support their weapon while sighting in. Hint: cut the sleeves off old shirts, sew one end closed, fill with sand, and tie off/sew other end. Put bags under forearm of stock and under the butt, never support the barrel - allow it to free float.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robin1976 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Dart,

I was using Sandbags when shooting on the weekend. It worked ok but wasn't a perfect system as there was still a human element (me). Built a shooting bench out of 2×6 and 2×4's then piled up a few sandbags.

Thing is.. unless that rifle is locked down in a proper vise.. you can never be confident that your sighted in properly. I really want to build something that will remove any chance of human error so I can have certainty that the scope is accurate. This will let me learn from my shot's what I am doing wrong, vs. wonder which shot I was right on with and the scope was just off.


----------

